
Your AI skills are worth less than you think - pplonski86
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2019/01/your-ai-skills-worth-less-than-you-think.html#.XEslNMdJYLI.hackernews
======
x3tm
Interesting read. I wonder though, doesnt this also apply to ML data
scientists? After all we are talking about basing a career on AI.

Perhaps developing software which does good ML/DL data science (or greatly
helps with it) is the way to go?

